
Building a 50 Teraflops AMD Vega Deep Learning Box for Under $3K - pplonski86
https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/building-a-50-teraflops-amd-vega-deep-learning-box-for-under-3k-ebdd60d4a93c
======
geezerjay
This article is a complete waste of time.

The title should be instead "how I've spent $2k on an AMD Radeon Vega Frontier
Edition 16GB GPU, and an extra $1k putting together an AMD RYZEN 7 1700
system."

Because putting together a basic medium/high-end gaming system is somehow
noteworthy, and using it for machine learning applications makes it a "50
Teraflops deep learning box".

